# any interest in a CF 4kq Votex front spoiler?



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

hey guys, i'm asking around to see if anyone is interested in replica spoilers from the good ol' days. i have a genuine Votex chin spoiler that's never been mounted and i'm getting some quotes on having them made in carbon fiber. i'm hoping they will be nice enough to be bare, but obviously paint is an option.
i've waited almost 8 years for one of these and finally got one, and i thought that making them available again would be the best thing to do, since they are so hard to find. 2bennett has fiberglass versions available for $350, unpainted, but they don't have the vent holes in the front that i really like about the original piece. i'm hoping my pricing will be around the same as 2B's, but i'll find out for sure once i get my quotes.
if any mods need to talk to me about this, please feel free, i'm not 100% sure of the GB rules here and want to be in good standings with the forum. i asked about posting this up on motorgeek and was denied, so i wanted to see if there's any interest around here.

if these spoilers go well, then i'll be looking at having trunk spoilers done the same, and a replica of the old bluafergnugen flat duckbill spoiler that mounts to the back/vertical side of hte factory trunk spoiler and is adjustable



























_Modified by derracuda at 1:25 PM 9/2/2009_


----------



## MikeHock (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: any interest in a CF 4kq Votex front spoiler? (derracuda)*

I think this is a fantastic idea. Even without a 4kq I would be partially interested, but only when a price is determined. I do like the 2B piece, but like you said, it doesnt have the proper vent holes, which IMHO are what it should have. If I were to acquire one it would be painted of course to match the body color








Very interested to see where this goes. Please keep us updated!


----------



## case m (May 21, 2009)

<-----Def interested


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (case m)*

potentially interested in one D, depending on price
also do you have a pic of the second spoiler you mentioned ? sounds like you want to repo the stock and another version I am not familiar with.
?


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (jonny_breakz)*

I miss my 4000q I think I need another http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I also know the mark up on some of 2B's stuff and would have a hard time buying anything from them! 
but i think you are on the right path.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

correct, i would like to have replica trunk spoilers done in composite, just because the rubber ones are always cracking the paint and peeling, or being eaten by donkeys, and they are heavy.
the additional trunk spoiler i'm talking about, is this... it's an old blaufergnugen piece that's nla. i don't like their finish choice, but the design and style is cool.
imagine this flat piece being mounted to the back of your factory 4kq spoiler, and sticking up about 1.5-2" if the CF factory trunk spoiler gets made in production, they will have screw inserts inside and these additional spoilers will be slotted to make it adjustable.


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (derracuda)*

Ah ok...I thought it was a differnt style spoiler than the standard q one...and not and add on to it...cool never seen this before.


----------



## mountain4000 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: any interest in a CF 4kq Votex front spoiler? (derracuda)*

very cool!
cant believe you got denied on motorgeek...








how much would the rear piece be?


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

i won't get into my issues with 034's running of motorgeek, but pricing is on the way. the composite guy is working up the estimated individual per piece prices and the price for the molds as well which will be factored into the total price.


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (derracuda)*

Didn't George want to get some of his old kits repro'ed too?? I'd IM him because he might be interested in getting some stuff done too... Not that I'll get anything out of it since I'll be keeping my 4Kq stock, but just giving you a heads-up because I find it really cool that some people are hardcore enough to make these oddball pieces!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

*Re: any interest in a CF 4kq Votex front spoiler? (derracuda)*

i am addicted to buying parts, so i would probably buy one depending on price.


----------



## mkiiinick (Jul 25, 2008)

def. interested keep us updated with pricing


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

put me down for one of each, pending a reasonable price.


----------



## retloctt (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JIIP)*

I m in for Front and rear. Now work on some URQ flares and we re set


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

still waiting on a reply from the composite guy. i'll update as soon as i'm informed. the reason i went to someone who does this for a living is so that i don't have to learn it and can focus on other things







maybe i'll have to learn composites if i don't hear back


----------



## ralleyquattro (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (derracuda)*

I managed to get one of the originals couple of month back, but yeah, I would love one in carbon. 
The original piece is made form soft plastic like the rest of the bumper and can take a bit more beating that something as stiff as fibreglass or carbon which will crack if the curb is too high..


----------



## OmegaSupreme (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JIIP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JIIP* »_put me down for one of each, pending a reasonable price.

What are you doing in here?


----------



## Audi Coupe GT (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: any interest in a CF 4kq Votex front spoiler? (derracuda)*

I'd be in for one Derek!
Just picked up some sloped Hella H1/H4's tonight.


----------



## sporkfly (Sep 25, 2009)

Should I pick up the 4kq I'd be interested in one of these. I'm considering a 4kq at the moment, just trying to get back in contact with the guy that's selling it, but that is proving difficult.


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (OmegaSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OmegaSupreme* »_
What are you doing in here?









better question is what are you doing in here. I have a 4k kind of.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

i would be down for both ! What are prices going to be like ?


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

still waiting to hear back from the composite guy


----------



## AudiCGTSB (May 4, 2005)

*Re: any interest in a CF 4kq Votex front spoiler? (derracuda)*

Wow dude! Thank you! I cant tell you how long I have waited for someone to do this as I was planning to so this if I was ever to get my hands on one. Custom auto craft was talking about making these years back but nothing ever happened. I almost gave up hope on ever getting one and I was almost considering the 2bennet version but never liked it with out the vent holes! I'M IN!! Are you only going to make them in carbon or are you looking into just plastic also?


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Getting my 4000 on tuesday ! these would look good on it.... any updates ?


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

still nothing guys... sorry







i'm sending another email to see what the status is.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Any updates on these ??


----------



## ralleyquattro (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

Yes, any updates?


----------



## Audi Coupe GT (Dec 31, 2004)

Ditto - anything?


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

i haven't heard anything at all from the composite guys







not even a "no".... so... hmm. i still want to do this, not sure if i have time to experiment with molding myself and making them (which i'd really love to do), but i am getting married in apr. and have quite a few things going on right now.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

btw, for everyone who is seriously interested, my email is Derracuda at gmail.com (replace the at with @), and i'll create a folder to keep serious parties informed of my progress or lack there of.


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

Thats awesome!
Thanks derracuda for taking the time to get these reproduced!


----------



## Audi Coupe GT (Dec 31, 2004)

Message sent, thanks Derek


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

bump for interested parties. i've got a small list.. 6 people who have said they are seriously interested. i've been working a little in my spare time on mold making. so there is hope!


----------



## sebastian kach (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: (derracuda)*

Interested in both.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: (derracuda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derracuda* »_bump for interested parties. i've got a small list.. 6 people who have said they are seriously interested. i've been working a little in my spare time on mold making. so there is hope!






























SWEET !!!! Hope is good.


----------



## danthemanohhyea (Jun 7, 2005)

Like many others, I'd be interested if the price was right.


----------



## Rocket SLC (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: (danthemanohhyea)*

Im interested as well. Ill shoot you an email now. Keep us posted!


----------



## beebsPB (Mar 17, 2010)

definitely would be interested if price was reasonable.


----------



## Rocket SLC (Aug 4, 1999)

How about an update on this one?


----------



## b_j0hns0n (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

Definitely interested. If is anywhere near 2B's plastic lip price I'll take two http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

hey Guys, 
well, update is... while i haven't made the mold for this yet, i have made two other molds as "practice". i'm getting married next weekend and have recently bought a business, and both of those things have been occupying all my normal time, plus free time. so, i'm still a little while out, but it's still on my to-do list. don't give up hope! keep the encouragement up and find others to join in so when i can actually get them made, i can satisfy lots of type85 owners


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

btw, the other molds i made are for the type85 upper radiator shroud (i'd like to make them in Carbon/Kevlar), 7A timing cover, 4kq C pillar trims, and the dash "quattro' badge. all small pieces that will give me practice with vacuum bagging and what not.


----------



## danthemanohhyea (Jun 7, 2005)

Sounds good to me.
I recently got a much better job so I'm much more financially capable than I was before when it comes to buying optional parts!
Just keep us updated!


----------



## derkapitan (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: (danthemanohhyea)*

Id be down for this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif **await pricing**


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

a rad cover would be sweet to have ! the one on my 4k is missing anyway ! count me in on one of those too


----------



## Rocket SLC (Aug 4, 1999)

Id like to see this come to life. Im still interested.


----------



## booested4door (Jun 10, 2004)

im totally interested if this ever happens!!!!!!! and im in for the rear one too!!!!!


----------



## Jh0104 (Jul 15, 2010)

im in buddy.


----------



## mhc303 (Aug 17, 2010)

im interested lol


----------



## Gravzzy (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm on the late but *I'm in *for the front bumper spoiler whatever it's made of but I'd recommend to make some with fiberglass for these reasons:

1-you can't have them molded out of flexible plastic like the original for a decent price unless you plan to produce thousands of them

2-I work on coach buses which have lots of bodyparts made of fiberglass so I know by experience that fiberglass is cheap, easily available, easily repairable many times with few tools

3-you can put metal brackets in the fiberglass while moulding to make strong brackets for the edges and to attach it to the bumper and under the car

4-IMHO flat black or paint matched to the car will fit better with the 4k look than carbon fiber finish

My 2 cents.... and I REALLY want one for this summer!!!!


----------



## Rocket SLC (Aug 4, 1999)

Just trying to keep this alive. Id like to see this happen.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Sounds like a cool project.


----------



## AudiCoupeGT1986 (Apr 20, 2011)

Any updates on this? I'm pretty late but this is a great idea! I'd love one for my CGT.


----------



## Passado (Oct 10, 2005)

make it happen! I'm in (obviously)
http://s75.photobucket.com/albums/i304/Corradoman/?action=view&current=IMG_20110406_192301-2.jpg 
:beer:


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

hey Everyone, just thought I would update.... interest isn't lost by me, just time. I know it's capital to pounce and make things right away to keep interest, but right now I'm just not able. Hopefully I can get some made within this year.


----------



## Gravzzy (Jan 6, 2011)

Aaaaaalllright!!!


----------



## AudiCoupeGT1986 (Apr 20, 2011)

Good to know! Looking forward to this


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

hey everyone! how are ya'll? 

While i'm not necessarily closer to producing the spoilers yet, I did finally make something! 

It's not perfect, but it's my first one, and I've learned a few things I need to do differently on the next round. I'm gonna try and get a second one in the mold tonight!


----------



## Extreme90path (Jan 12, 2010)

HAWT! I really dig it! :thumbup:


----------



## AudiCoupeGT1986 (Apr 20, 2011)

Looks prime buddy!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## danthemanohhyea (Jun 7, 2005)

Forget the spoiler, I'll take your engine bay instead!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

sick! nice work!


----------



## mikefairoaks (Oct 2, 2007)

*CF 4kq Votex Front Spoiler*



derracuda said:


> hey guys, i'm asking around to see if anyone is interested in replica spoilers from the good ol' days. i have a genuine Votex chin spoiler that's never been mounted and i'm getting some quotes on having them made in carbon fiber. i'm hoping they will be nice enough to be bare, but obviously paint is an option.
> i've waited almost 8 years for one of these and finally got one, and i thought that making them available again would be the best thing to do, since they are so hard to find. 2bennett has fiberglass versions available for $350, unpainted, but they don't have the vent holes in the front that i really like about the original piece. i'm hoping my pricing will be around the same as 2B's, but i'll find out for sure once i get my quotes.
> if any mods need to talk to me about this, please feel free, i'm not 100% sure of the GB rules here and want to be in good standings with the forum. i asked about posting this up on motorgeek and was denied, so i wanted to see if there's any interest around here.
> 
> ...





I would be interested in this spoiler for my 1987 40000 CS Quattro along with a Euro front bumper, Euro bumper mounts and Euro fog light mounts. I have the lights and switch.


----------



## Subi0913Sti (Sep 4, 2011)

*Supremely interested!*

I just stumbled across this while perusing the forums and I am more than interested in both purchasing a front spoiler once you get them out of production as well as one of your radiator shrouds. Whatever the price is lay it on me (Hopefully Cheaper than 2B). My email is [email protected]
If you could just get a hold of me directly through email that would be great!
Thanks!
-S.eace:


----------



## applen (Sep 27, 2005)

i'm interested in fitting a front spoiler to my QSW!

will it blend?


----------



## Rocket SLC (Aug 4, 1999)

:wave:


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

Still trying to find someone who can do the work for a reasonable sum. I checked with a local fiberglass shop and the guy was pretty hoity toity telling me with confidence that the mold would cost anywhere between $3-8k.... and that he would like to make the mold with CNC, and that brings the price up quite a bit... :screwy: 

Trying to find an enthusiast who will do proper work. 

I'll be making a run of the top shrouds once it warms up a bit outside. My shop is kinda cold now for making parts. I have a guy committed to a couple already, so I'll shoot to make 10 or so. Price is $150. 

For those interested in the spoiler, Ideally I'm hoping to have them made in CF around $400. That's vacuum bagged and a good enough finish to be bare for those who like CF finish. That's competitive to 2Bennett and theirs is wet layup in Fiberglass, somewhat heavy and they also don't have the vents in the front (not bashing, just stating the differences). I prefer the vents and to be honest, I don't want a heavy spoiler hanging off the front bumper as if we don't have enough of that problem as it is  

Price of course could be different, but that's my goal. I know it's not cheap, but I'm not going to sell anything garbage, and being that it is a specialty piece that's fairly sought after, I would like to see them get into the hands of those who really love these old cars.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

Ok, so I talked to the composite guy yesterday, had a realistic and interesting conversations. Basically he said, this spoiler is very complex to copy, doable, but labor intensive. It requires a 3 piece mold. His suggestion is to make a new one, that is altered in design a bit. A bit taller to give the mold more room to work in, and open the four front openings a bit more and make them more functional in the end. 

The idea is to take the horizontal seam/line that goes around the spoiler, and make it about .75" taller there, to allow the front openings to drop down a bit farther towards the bottom of the spoiler. I could try and draw one by hand to give a rendering, but my question is, is that what the people are ok with? I'm not just making this for myself, and If it has to be changed to make the part more affordable, then I want to know that people will still be interested in it.

what do you guys think?


----------



## Rocket SLC (Aug 4, 1999)

3/4" would be fine with me. I am using it to cover up a intercooler that hangs down a bit below the current bumper cover so I think the extra coverage would be good. I am also ok with slightly larger vents. 
A pic would be helpful. 

Did you get to discuss the cost? 

How about a time frame?


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

I told him my max target price as mentioned above. Fiberglass units will knock some cost off, and perhaps that will be the most economic route for most people involved, and I'm fine with that. I really wanted a carbon version because I think it would look really nice with the color of my car, but once the mold is made then I can make one of my own desires. The guy was going to do some checking on current prices for materials and get back to me with a more solid price.


Time frame is a bit open still. He's not working anywhere currently, and isn't looking very hard. He's an enthusiast and is very interested in this project from that standpoint, and willing to do what he can to keep costs down as he realizes this is for people in small #'s who really love their old Audis.

Here's to hoping this all works out nicely for us :thumbup:


----------



## Gravzzy (Jan 6, 2011)

Since the front bumper on the 4000 is so higher than the side skirts, a front spoiler which would go a little lower will only fit better for my eye...


----------



## booested4door (Jun 10, 2004)

*FV-QR*

any word on these? and whats up on that rad. cover? those available?


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

What would the public opinion be if a whole new bumper skin were made? The more I think about this, more I realize, there's a few things that could be incorporated for the work involved anyhow. 

Fact: our cars have only a 1" fender lip. 
Fact: Golf II front fender flares have almost a 2" fender lip, same wheel opening radius. 
Fact: Cabrio plastic flares add nearly aother .75" to the game, giving a combined 2.75"ish of wheel flare. Albeit not entirely useable wheel space since it's a flare tacked onto another flare, my intention is to weld the cabrio sheetmetal flare to the 4kq fender, attach the plastic flare, and finish molding it out smoothly to the 4kq fender. 

Now, doing this means a couple things. I have the option to slightly move the wheel arch forward and allow for a control arm flip, giving the suspension more castor, and keeping the wheel centered in the wheel well. This would slightly changing the weight bias of the car. It also means the bumper would need to be altered to accommodate the wheel arch moving forward, which could be done at the start of this game. 

So, If a set of matching front fenders, that worked with a front bumper that was modified to meet the fender properly, with a chin spoiler integrated into it, but also bring the front chin of the bumper slightly forward to accommodate more options in the FMIC/or radiator camp, could be made up, how many people would actually be interested in that. Honestly I would really do it on my own interest, but of course wouldn't mind at all if more folks wanted them. Not really many people in the game of making widebody parts for a nearly 30 year old Audi these days. 

To match the front fenders, Ideally rears would be made as well. My previous experience with using front control arms/ball joints in the rear, can move the wheel rearward, also slightly shifting the weight bias rearward. The other issue with moving the wheel forward, is the wheel arch against the rear door. It wouldn't allow for much alteration for tire clearance on a lowered car. My ideal scenario is 255/40/17 under a 4kq, lowered possibly 2". 

Side skirts I would like to move outward at least 1", not more than 1.5". Think RS6 vaguely in the sillouette. Squint your minds eye and play along a minute here. Either make a new side skirt keeping the old profile , but smooth, eliminating the seam in the middle, or making new brackets to use the original pieces, though it might look a bit piecemeal all said and done. 


I've been thinking on this stuff quite a bit, and already procured a full set of cabrio flares in metal + plastic. I trimmed a metal flare and taped it to my work 4kq with a 17x8.5 et 24 wheel, that had a 245/40/17 on it, and it swallowed it with ease. Kind of eye opening how much room we are missing out on with the original small lips. I'm thinking big picture here. I know it's quite a departure from just a front lip, but I don't think anyone will be interested in a $700 front lip alone(that's a ball park for an exact copy of the Votex spoiler).


----------



## booested4door (Jun 10, 2004)

*FV-QR*

that didnt answer me....... whays the skinny on these?? if you were a female we'd call ya a tease!!!! lol !


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

Sorry, 

The radiator covers I will be making a few of here as the weather warms up. I've got 3 requests currently. $150 is the price I was offered for making them.


----------



## booested4door (Jun 10, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nice! keep me posted on those! nqw the biggie.... what is up on these spoilers??? two of them are sold right here!!! are they in reach?


----------



## westco4k (Mar 4, 2012)

Good info on the flares! That's something I have been thinking on for a bit too. Just a set that would comply with the 4k sideskirt and bumpers would be of great interest to me. I realize you are talking about an entire front end but still. . . just sayin.


----------



## Gravzzy (Jan 6, 2011)

Well it's been quite a while since nothing happened on this thread! Did the front bumper spoiler project died in the egg??? I wondered if the has even been posted on Mtrgeek as well??? I can't believe that there are not plenty of people who wants these things! Everybody would have a B2 if they would understand!!


----------



## parkcityxj (May 2, 2008)

Would have been sweet if this ever happened. Way better looking than the 2Bennett IMO and I need one for my new 4KQ.


----------



## Syrop (Aug 24, 2011)

Someone has for sale or know where to buy Votex Front Spoiler for Audi typ 81 85?


----------

